
Introducing Jetpack, Call for Participation - raju
http://labs.mozilla.com/2009/05/introducing-jetpack-call-for-participation/
======
raju
I am the OP, and there is another discussion on the same here

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=619548>

